# 10/22 takedown model 111112 review



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

I finely found one. I had to drive 120 miles round trip but that is ok.

I complained to Ruger's online email the CEO about the non-answers I was getting from the service department and the distributed they gave me. That email went out last night. This AM I had an email from a Mr. Pittman. He gave me the mane of the retailer. I called them and they had 7 of the old model and 2 of the new flash suppressor model.

I walked in snapped it together took safe aim and said OK. Handed the man my DL and CCP. In five minutes it was paid for and in my truck.

Got home put 10 rounds in and all ten went into my test pine tree 30 yards away. At the range I'll zero it and put a few subsonic rounds through it. Then I'll make the suppressor decision which will likely require mounting a scope. I do not really want to do that.

I like the 10 clip that fits flush with the receiver but you can buy bigger mags. I'll likely get one or two more of the 10 round. 

It is a nice tight gun, as app posed to the "Henry Survivor." The back pack is well padded. It is a single strap ambidextrous that fits better than my 511.

It will replace my Browning as my truck gun and the Browning will go back on the wall. It always too pretty for a truck gun.

This makes my 4th Ruger and I have been and continue to be pleased with all. The oldest is fourth years old now. 

If I were only going to have one .22 this is the one I would buy. I have a Browning and Remington. But the Browning is too expensive to get beat about and the Remington too long for a truck gun.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Congrats on your purchase. They are a hot commodity here in CA and some buy them retail and turn around and try to flip them for a $100 more. Crazy


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

I got one last month. Coupla observations:

The BX-25 twenty-five round magazines are hard to get and when you find 'em they are at rip-off prices. You can get 'em cheaper directly from Ruger.

The Weaver base that comes with the rifle does not allow for use of the iron sights. The Leupold Weaver style base does and only cost about $10.

I put a cheap Simmons scope on it using Weaver Tip-Off stainless rings. I haven't had a chance to zero it yet but when I do I will see if I can remove the scope and replace it while maintaining a reasonable zero. Be careful when you mount a scope or the objective will hit the rear sight when you take it down. First try had to move the scope back a little for clearance.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

Damn. I really need one of these little critters.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

im interested in the 10/22 take down rifle also.... however, I want it to have a bull barrel. can anyone tell me if this is possible? could the barrel of the takedown model be removed like the regular 10/22 rifle?


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

mhans827 said:


> im interested in the 10/22 take down rifle also.... however, I want it to have a bull barrel. can anyone tell me if this is possible? could the barrel of the takedown model be removed like the regular 10/22 rifle?


No..............................


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

I don't think I'm going to bother with a scope on this gun. I would recommend the takedown models if the goal was to mount a score. But everyone has their own niche application.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

A quick testament to a scope,

I have a couple of rifles that I kept bare just because I like the look and feel of it with out.

I always find something that I want to inspect with my piece of glass that is not their, when I carry my .22 or .223 that does not have a scope on them.

Just saying that at 40 years old, I like my top mounted monoculars.


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

Me, too. I also like testing the accuracy with a scope. On the other hand, I like the option of quickly removing the scope in case of failure. All I need to remove the scope and revert to iron sights is a quarter. The stock iron sights on the 10/22 are tiny. I would prefer something like a peep or ghost ring.


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

You are right they are small. Until I get it to the range I'll withhold judgement.

I find every time I get the rings high enough to use the iron sight the scope elevation bottoms out before zero.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

Congrats. Where are the pics though?


----------



## trainershawn (Dec 14, 2012)

Bought a 10/22 TD a couple weeks ago at an LGS for $299. Thought it was a good deal so I bought it. I put the Weaver rail on. I think I'm going to put a cheap red dot on it.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

When you mount a scope high so you can use the iron sights without removing the scope you should shim the mount so it zeros with the cross-hairs centered as much as possible.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I have a couple of 10/22's and have actually been looking at getting this one. I like the idea of take down rifles for vehicle carry i.e. truck gun. The take down rifles are more compact which makes for more rifle storage options in a vehicle. 

The pack or case that comes with the rifle looks like it was pretty well thought out as it has room for the rifle and other items, like ammo and magazines. It has molle webbing on the pack front which is a nice touch.


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

I put 100 rounds through mine this morning. Just my groups were good but the elevation needs to come down. I failed to take the proper tool to adjust. I kept track of the variation as the barrel heated up. It took 75 rounds just to move the temp. 

Both ranges I fired at had sheds that kept the bench area very shaded. Even though the front sight has a white mark I'm having a difficult time seeing it.

I think I am going to a 4X30 scope. But I want the iron sights zeroed first.

It's going to be a dependable truck gun.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Rigged for Quiet said:


> Damn. I really need one of these little critters.


I know for a fact that there is one less on the market today.
:mrgreen:


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

You can't see the iron sights when using the Weaver rail that comes with the gun. You can using the Leupold rail.


----------

